# Fire extinguisher out of date



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

With the van 5 years old, the habitation service yesterday picked up that we need to recharge / replace the fire extinguisher.

It is a 1Kg, BC Dry Powder type and available on line for about £15 or so from Towsure / Halfords.

However what do I do with my existing one? Can I get it refilled? Shame to chuck in the tip......what have others done?

Kevin


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Long story but I have 5 all out of date ones close to my electric cupboard. Although I do have one that is in date and serviced each year in the kitchen at home next to the fire blanket.

While the old one may or may not work if you dispose of it then it's gone!!! If you keep it as an additional one then if you ever needed the in date one and it wasn't enough to put out the fire a second old one may help.

*Don't rely on an old, out of date one* but as an additional (backup) it might help avert a disaster!!!


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*fire extinguisher*

As long as it hasn't been used, as far as I know, it is only the gas bottle that has to be re-pressurised in case it has leaked ( which is unlikely)
GEOMAR


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

After 5 years a powder extinguisher in a vehicle will have all the powder impacted into a solid mass because of the vibration so would be in danger of not working at the crucial time. Re-charging should be the right way to go but in practice you'll probably find it much cheaper to just scrap and replace it. Cheapest place to buy powder extinguishers is usually Lidl or Aldi when they have them on special offer, they're good quality and TUV approved.

Another point worth making is that a 1kg extinguisher would be as much use as a chocolate teaspoon on anything more than the smallest blaze, a 2kg or 3kg version would be much more realistic.

I'm sure that many of our ex-fire service members could add some useful advice here?


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

You may as well keep it - it'll probably work for a long time yet. Also, you'll have difficulty getting rid of it legally. The pressurised cylinder makes it hazardous waste in the eyes of local authorities. I tried to get rid of one once, no-one wanted to know. My local recycling centre wouldn't take it and when I phoned up the council to see if they had a site that would take it they said no. They suggested I contact the manufacturer for disposal instructions but, since the extinguisher had been in our cellar for 25 years, the manufacturer had gone out of business. In the end I emptied the powder out of it, then set off the empty extinguisher. It was now 'just metal' so I dismantled it and it went in the recycling bin.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Disposal of fire extinguishers can be tricky - please make sure you know what type you have, as some are stored pressure - i.e the whole extinguisher is pressurised. This applies to most that you buy from Aldi and Lidl.

How can you tell? Stored pressure usually have a gauge or the words stored pressure on it. DO NOT try and dismantle a stored pressure extinguisher without discharging it - *on second thoughts, don't try and dismantle any fire extinguisher*. Please don't discharge one in a confined space - the comic effect is good, but the powder isn't too good for the lungs.
If you still have any green or silver extinguishers with a bunch of letters - CBM, BCF - hopefully not CTC - or extremely long chemical names - please don't even think of discharging these - they damage the ozone layer, and some damage the livers of those who inhale the contents.

Extinguishers with a separate pressurised charge are normally larger ones intended for offices and shops. Older ones of these can be more dangerous than stored pressure as the outer canister may be nearly rusted through, when it is operated, a pressure of about 300+psi (20bar) is released into the main container, which will rupture with the potential for some shrapnel being released.

For disposal of all extinguishers, I recommend you take them to the local civic amenity refuse site and hand them over to the staff.
Fire stations won't take them - neither will they take out of date marine rockets or flares, old chemistry sets, radioactive sources, old cars etc etc. Anecdotally, a cheated wife donated her husband's car to the fire station for them to cut up..... I know some cars with outstanding finance have been disposed of in this way, and then claimed as stolen. It's a sad world!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dipose or recharge*

There ought not be any CBM, CTC or BCF types in use, but can still be found in collectors (!!) stores. They need careful disposal as contents can be injurious, except in hands of an expereinced person.

Dry powder, one of the most common found today, normaly just compacts into a hard lump during transit time. All that is needed is to give it a thorough shaking up to powderise contents once more.

There should be some indication as to the pressure within the extinguisher, like a red/green guage, or a pressure indicator like a red button that shows itself when pressure low or lost.

If it is a self-contained one with gauge indicating empty (in the red) it can be re-pressurised by one of the hundred of companies that service fire equipement, for small money.
If it is a non-rechargeable one, then discharge it on open ground prior to disposal in household rubbish, depending on local rules.
Dry powder is basically baking powder, so not much harm to be expected provided not discharged directly into the face. Put it on the garden where slugs live.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I still have a couple of the green ones, from long ago. 

I check-weigh them every year and I test the pressure button on the bottom.

I also have a CO2 extinguisher which I check-weigh annually as well.

Having seen the mess that a dry-powder extinguisher makes I would rather use the ones I have for a small fire.

Anything larger then the advice is to get out and stay out.

When the Fire Service came round to do their free household visit they were totally uninterested in any fire extinguishers.

Then they emphasised pre-planned escape routes and the get out routine.

Then they fitted a couple of smoke-alarms.

Oh, and tut-tutted that I had a four-way electrical socket block supplying the TV/HiFi/VCR/DVD.

They are perfectly safe as long as you use them for small loads (like the above) but of course they are worried about people using them with electric fires and similar high current loads.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Legality*

Pippin, be aware that the green ones are BCF, a ozone depleting chemical that is now banned from use for fire extinguishers, apart from those fitted in aircraft as automatic systems.
They work extremely well, however !! :x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, I know that!

Professional disposal would be a costly nightmare.

The BCF can stay in the extinguisher - I just hope I will never need to discharge it!!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Alternate disposal*

However, when it used on a fire, the BCF molecules mix with the carbonaceous materials molecules of the burning material, thus becoming another chemical substance of variable qualities and unknown properties, normally harmlessly ! :roll: 
So use it on a fire and it is no longer BCF. :idea:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

B loody
C hoking
F umes!!


----------



## willy1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi i have been a fire extinguisher service engineer for nearly 30 years and a motor caravaner for about the same time,all fire extinguishers should be serviced every year and if they are the type that can be refilled they should be discharged and refilled every five years you can tell if it can be refilled if you can unscrew the discharge nozzle and see a thead. all fire extinguishers should have the BS 5423 or the BAFE logo. My advise would be to have a 1kg ABC dry powder which can be used on any kind of fire (BC powder is only for electrical risk) they should be shaken up at least every three months by tapping the bottom untill you can hear the powder move. a 1kg dry powder (aproved type) should cost only about £25 which if serviced will last for many more years that the cheap throw away type.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

BCF kept by the door is a great dog/cat/wild boar/anaconda/itinerant deterrent !


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Doesn't anybody else practise using them on the remnants of a bonfire?

I've had several old dry powder and afff foam extinguishers from my workshops go out of date and have shown my wife and the neighbours how to use them when we have a bonfire in the field. Then I can phone back "Fire Control" and tell them the bonfire really is out!

Kev


----------

